# Diy tree saddle



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

hick22, be safe, if you do this! Gravity is always loaded and pointed at you. Your life is too valuable. I would recommend finding a good used one or one of those Aero brand that many members liked too. I have never regretted buying the treesaddles I own. John Eberhart changed my life when he convinced me to try one!


----------



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

Check out saddlehunter.com there is a lot of recent stuff over there. There is a post about newbies and experienced guys linking up and showing them the ropes. I'm going to be getting into a saddle by next hunting season for sure, possibly this years yet.


----------



## hick22 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you guys for your concern and the advice. I'll check out saddlehunter.com. 

Just to clarify a little bit my idea was to take a full body harness from a treestand I bought last year and add something like the sit n drag to the lineman loop and leg holes of the full body harness. I'm not crazy enough to sew the whole thing by hand and trust that it would hold.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

The saddle hunter has a lot of info on what you are wanting to do. Also you can check out the hunting beast, there are some good threads in the equipment section that has some information about making a saddle.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok this is something new for me. What is a tree saddle?


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

BowhunterJT said:


> Ok this is something new for me. What is a tree saddle?


https://www.newtribe.com/

This is a treesaddle.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> https://www.newtribe.com/
> 
> This is a treesaddle.



Thanks Shane! Learned something new. I can see how this could be beneficial in a tree that doesn't lend itself to a tradition tree stand or climer.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Hick 22,

There is a you tube video of a guy doing exactly that, using an RC harness and a sit drag as a tree saddle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_OVhk7U2JY


----------

